# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING Q & A >  I had to post this, Violent bench press..

## Decoder

Ok this is benching 275lb i think.. and it slips out of his hands damn that must of hurt.. http://www.metacafe.com/watch/219722...ressing_hurts/

----------


## Kale

Holy shit, that would not have been a good outcome !!!

----------


## rafael

did he break anything? does anyone know?

----------


## dhriscerr

I almost started crying, Damn, That was the worst shit ive ever seen!

----------


## Haro3

lol 295 was too much for him that cant be good on ur breast plate

----------


## Primalinstinct

I've never seen that technique before. He must be trying to shock his dormant fibers. I'm gonna give it a whirl tomorrow at the gym.

----------


## *Narkissos*

When it hit his collarbone i LOL... like really laughed out loud.

Should i be ashamed?  :Blush:  





> I've never seen that technique before. He must be trying to shock his dormant fibers. I'm gonna give it a whirl tomorrow at the gym.


^^  :LOL:  Best post ever.

----------


## SVTMuscle*

That can easly break your windpipe or neck depending on where it landed, hopefully the poor kid lived

----------


## *Narkissos*

:LOL:  

Had to watch again.

Sorry guys.. i got the same response on the second viewing.

There's no hope for me  :LOL:

----------


## SVTMuscle*

> Had to watch again.
> 
> Sorry guys.. i got the same response on the second viewing.
> 
> There's no hope for me


 :LOL:   :LOL:  Maybe some "Faces of Death" video will keep you happy on a Saturday night

----------


## *Narkissos*

^^ I'm watching one right now actually  :LOL:

----------


## SVTMuscle*

> ^^ I'm watching one right now actually


Man, I got a weak stomach, I'm ready to puke watching House on Fox  :LOL:

----------


## *Narkissos*

I love when they show the gore in slow-mo.

*reaches for popcorn*

----------


## Decoder

i randomly found that video, he had to have bruised his lungs cracked ribs? his spotter sucks  :Big Grin:

----------


## Decoder

if you pay attention to that idiots hands, you can clearly see he is just resting the bar in his palms and not really holding it down with his fingers, when i bench i hold that bar hard as ****, thats his own ignorance.

----------


## Decoder

> I've never seen that technique before. He must be trying to shock his dormant fibers. I'm gonna give it a whirl tomorrow at the gym.


no pain no gain yo.

----------


## Chemical King

whats the point in havnig a spotter if he aint doing his job? ? I guess that guy got a new gym buddy now!!!

----------


## chest6

> When it hit his collarbone i LOL... like really laughed out loud.
> 
> Should i be ashamed?  
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^  Best post ever.


ROFL me too..

295 on chest..with a no thumb grip..smart

----------


## rafael

i noticed that too...he was using overhand grip without using his thumbs...not to smart for bench press.

----------


## *Narkissos*

> whats the point in havnig a spotter if he aint doing his job? ? I guess that guy got a new gym buddy now!!!


Wouldn't he have had to hold on to the bar in order for the spotter to um.. spot?

 :LOL:

----------


## *Narkissos*

> i noticed that too...he was using overhand grip without using his thumbs...not to smart for bench press.


I like the thumbless grip for pressing.. It alleviates stress on my wrist.

What he was using however was the brain-less grip  :LOL:

----------


## Dragonman

ouch he should have just left the bar after he re racked it the first time lol.

----------


## WelshWarrior

The spotter was not at fault - he's there to assist, not act as a guardian angel.

Dumbass looks like he let go. Must have bust some bones. I had a mate who had a detached sternum once - every breath is agony and you better hope you never sneeze.

----------


## ThePump

that shit look terrible. lol... i'm guessing he'll probably never go back to using that technique or rather never even go back to benching. ouch....

----------


## ITripMidgets

ouch

----------


## daytrader

> .. i'm guessing he'll probably never go back to using that technique or rather never even go back to benching. ...


Im guessing hell never step back into a gym, that is if he has any motor skills at all anymore... after that first re-rack he shoulda known he was in for it

----------


## nalbano34

> When it hit his collarbone i LOL... like really laughed out loud.
> 
> Should i be ashamed?  
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^  Best post ever.


Dude, I am with ya'.....that shit had me busting!

----------


## nalbano34

This is what he wrote....
"My friend posted this ... I am the guy getting crushed. Amazingly, I walked away only bruised. It wasn't too much weight (it was 305lbs, personal best is 340lbs). My grip is to blame, not my spotter. I've used the thumb-under grip since I started lifting in high school. Needless to say, I've switched to the wrap around thumb grip."

----------


## ThePump

> This is what he wrote....
> "My friend posted this ... I am the guy getting crushed. Amazingly, I walked away only bruised. It wasn't too much weight (it was 305lbs, personal best is 340lbs). My grip is to blame, not my spotter. I've used the thumb-under grip since I started lifting in high school. Needless to say, I've switched to the wrap around thumb grip."



wow... his wisdom is astounding!!

----------


## Kale

This is worse http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0HUGF7TkCXA

----------


## WelshWarrior

> This is worse http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0HUGF7TkCXA


Great! I like the dazed, scratching his head look after - makes it look like a warner brothers cartoon!

----------


## QuieTSToRM33

damn

----------


## blackshirts

Ouch!

----------


## H20Crazy

LOLLLLLLLLLL....You guys will never believe me. I was there. That's my friend from school. That happened in August at UNLV gym. We were having a powerlifting competition for shit's and kicks. That was obviously the bench press day. 

Surprisingly, he walked away from that with just a little bruise on his chest. His problem was grip he was using. If you look carefully you can see that his thumb placement caused the bar to drop. 

Oh man , that's a trip...i've seen this thread for some time but never clicked on it. I'm lua***ng so hard right now. It was definitely a shocking moment.

----------


## Iron-man

Looks like 305 to me, I can see what looks like 5's outside the 35 lb plates.
In any case I hope he's OK. His grip is to blame, you should always bench press with your thumb around the bar to prevent this from happening.

----------


## snoopy

"light Wieght Baby....splat"

----------


## WEBB

> ROFL me too..
> 
> 295 on chest..with a no thumb grip..smart


I always use a no thumb grip on bench and my fingers never touch the bar eiter....it keeps mty forearms lose and take some of the pain outta my elbows...i get 455 for 4 with out touchin the bar with anyting but my palms...it just takes practise...

----------


## yourmom

ooooooowwwwwch!

----------


## anabolics4life

ya that sucks

----------


## H20Crazy

Again, that is my friend. Believe me....that was the talk of the gym for the whole summer. He definitely changed his grip after that day.

----------


## spywizard

dang, isn't the human body a wonderous thing??

----------


## cj1capp

> This is worse http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0HUGF7TkCXA


i agree it looked scary.

----------


## Jiesel

http://youtube.com/watch?v=R3Ti5GW5AAc

this tool musta felt pretty good as well

----------


## JMan06

Thats why your told to keep your thumb around the bar.

----------


## James P.

> This is worse http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0HUGF7TkCXA


that vid was hilarios and lmfao at this 1

----------


## hvyliftr4

Any one tried the forearm forward grip.

----------


## Narkissos

> Any one tried the forearm forward grip.


The reverse-grip bench you mean...yep.

What about it?

----------


## BG

> Any one tried the forearm forward grip.


ya, tough on elbows and wrist.

----------


## 200byjune

oOo ya for the original post it was 315

----------


## intensityfreak

holy freakin cow, i had too call all my boys in the room for this one. yea i think it 305 too. i think the spotter did a good job thats how i like to be spoted. i just like a lift off then for them to get the hell away from the bar.

----------


## Voice of Reason

DAYUM !!!

----------


## jAcKeD!!!!

> oOo ya for the original post it was 315


 :Hmmmm: 

you must not be pushin that weight yet .
thats 295, hes got 2 45's on each side and a 35 on each plus the bar.

----------


## Braveheart04

> When it hit his collarbone i LOL... like really laughed out loud.
> 
> Should i be ashamed?  
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^  Best post ever.


You really need to see someone dude!

----------


## wanabeMASSIVE!

> "light Wieght Baby....splat"


ouch!lol

----------


## legobricks

Welcome to last year gentlemen!  :LOL:

----------


## D-Unit 39

http://youtube.com/watch?v=zT_heJ5bQKw&feature=related

----------


## thetank

> http://youtube.com/watch?v=zT_heJ5bQKw&feature=related


seen this before...hahahaha!!! still amazing tho.
as for hte bench press guy. why the **** do so many people use that suicide grip, its ridiculous..same thing happened to my brother, with 225 and it seriously bounced like 6 inches right up off his chest. he sat up and was totally fine, then never benched that way again.

----------


## IIceMan

I never knew the human chest plate can rebound like that......
The human body is indeed a wonderful thing

----------


## SaSqUaDgE

ouch

----------


## Cfh_Y_guy

makes me never want to use false grip again. if i were him i would stick to machines

----------


## ecto9

Son of a bitch. I always wrap my thumb arond the bar, sheet!

----------


## SaSqUaDgE

omg everytime i watch this it hurts why doesnt he close his grip

----------


## Devildogjoe

u think?

----------


## ilovesus

Holy [email protected]!

----------


## SmittyTheOX

> omg everytime i watch this it hurts why doesnt he close his grip


It always makes me laugh when things like this happen because people simply wont wrap their thumb around the bar.

Its like the idiots who think its cool to hang their helmet on their handle bars instead of on their head.

----------

